# AGX with GC Coilovers... What's needed?



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forums here...

I have an '89 Nissan Pulsar (N13) and I'm looking to do the KYB AGX with Ground Control coilovers setup... I've already had the AGXs installed (from a '91-94 Sentra) installed for several months now, and I'm getting sick of the stock springs. The handling is pretty impressive as it stands, but it COULD be better! I'd like to reduce body roll as much as possible, as well as lower the car a bit; around an inch.

I've been doing my research, and I've come to the point where I need to make a decision... Ground Control coilovers ($380), or H&R Sport springs (1.3" lowering, $190)? I would LIKE to do the Ground Control setup, and I've looked over the Nissan Performance Mag 200SX setup. Since it's a different car, I'm trying to figure out what exactly _I_ need to do to do this setup correctly. I've read about travel issues and bottoming out due to shortened travel in the B13 setups... But I'm confused as to whether or not this applies to me. 

So in essence, what do I need other than the Ground Control kit? Do I need to shorten the bump stops? Do I need a different type of strut mount (I'm using the KYB mounts)?

BTW, I'm also looking at a better swaybar for the car. The Pulsars came with a thick one to begin with, but I've heard that it's hollow and not as strong as it could be. If anyone has advice on that, I'd be appreciative also. I found an Addco Swaybar...

I have a similar thread going on at nissanexa.com, but it's somewhat difficult to get the answers I'm looking for sometimes. I'll be eagerly awaiting your responses. Thanks.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

This might help a little,,

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I mentioned that I'm familiar with that article... However,I'm concerned about differences between the cars. After all, they were doing things like getting shortened bumpstops and different rear strut mounts. I'm not sure if this is necessary for my car. THAT'S what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may02/charlesmay02.php 
I think this is the sentra equal to yours...or close.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I've already installed all the AGXs on the car. That's not the problem. I think I've narrowed down the "necessary parts in question" to whether or not I need the special "Motivational Engineering" upper shock mounts for the rear suspension... Would these even work for my car?

And is there a special spring rate I need to specify when buying the Ground Controls?


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone? Spring rates? Motivational Engineering rear-shock mounts needed?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wwiifanatic said:


> Anyone? Spring rates? Motivational Engineering rear-shock mounts needed?


They work with any spring rates... The rate is up to you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wwiifanatic said:


> I mentioned that I'm familiar with that article... However,I'm concerned about differences between the cars. After all, they were doing things like getting shortened bumpstops and different rear strut mounts. I'm not sure if this is necessary for my car. THAT'S what I'm trying to figure out.


I don't think Motivational has a rear mount application for B12s. But it would be worth a phone call to see if they have ever looked at the application. You could use the Koni bumpstops. Those are always a plus. You can order them from Motivational when you talk to them about the mounts...


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

When it comes to spring rates, it seems that the consensus for people in these forums seems to be 300/250 or 300/200. Being that my car is a bit different from the cars that people were discussing these rates for, do those rates seems acceptable? It's not as though the Pulsars were light weights--they are fairly heavy. I'd like tolerable road ride but with the ability to have great handling when I drive in the mountains for fun. Any suggestions?


----------

